# LUMP ACTION



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The last few days have allowed people to fish the famed Lump and the fish are there! Can't wait to see the giant black shadows in the slick! He said the water was 73 degrees and murky green with 30' vis. I'm sure after today the reports will start showing up! It's on........


----------



## BeachBlues (Oct 12, 2007)

This week will drag on at work. Got a few GA friends heading out with Rimmer on Saturday out of Venice. I hope the long range weather forecast holds for sunny skies, but supposed to be a bit cool in the 40's and 50's.


----------

